# Replacement for Maxx Scoop Small Spaces Litter?



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I have been using Purina's Maxx Scoop Small Spaces cat litter since I adopted the girls. Both they and I love it...great odor control, clumping and virtually no dust. Regrettably, I now understand that Purina has discontinued this line (or is in the process of doing so). Is there anyone out there who previously used the Maxx Scoop product, but has now managed to find a satisfactory replacement? If so, what are you now using? 

I know Purina also makes the Tidy Cat line, but according to numerous posts on FB, that line doesn't begin to compare to the Maxx Scoop...although I'd be interested in hearing from anyone who has used both products and disagrees with that conclusion.

Thanks!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I've never used Maxx Scoop, but I've tried many different kinds, including right now. I'm going back to Tidy Cat.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

I don't know anything about Maxx Scoop, but I have good luck with Arm & Hammer Clump & Seal.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

marie73 said:


> I've never used Maxx Scoop, but I've tried many different kinds, including right now. I'm going back to Tidy Cat.


 Tidy Cat seems to be the ones that the stores up here are stocking in place of Maxx Scoop. However, there are various varieties of Tidy Cat: 4-in-1, Lightweight, 24/7, etc., etc.

So, to Marie and others who have used Tidy Cat...I want a clumping litter, but do you have any recommendations/comments on the various varieties?

Thanks!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I get the 24/7 when it's available, it has a slight citrus scent which I like. My grocery store has it on sale for $5 about once every two months and I stock up.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

marie73 said:


> I get the 24/7 when it's available, it has a slight citrus scent which I like. My grocery store has it on sale for $5 about once every two months and I stock up.


 I'll give it a try...although a citrus scent is odd for a litter. I've always read cats don't like the smell of citrus. Don't believe everything you read?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, maybe that's just how it smells to me. :grin: It's not advertised that way.

There's also a new one with Glade in it, haven't tried that one yet.

Oh, do NOT try the lightweight one, I've heard nothing but horrible things about it.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks! I read bad things about the lightweight one as well. I also couldn't figure out why anyone would want a lightweight litter. I mean, I suppose if she had a cat, my Mom (at age 81) might like litter that's light to carry in the house...but appealing to those who struggle to carry a pail of litter doesn't exactly strike me as a huge target market!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My Mom is actually one of the people who tried it!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

marie73 said:


> My Mom is actually one of the people who tried it!


 That's hilarious!!


----------



## Jake86 (Feb 15, 2016)

anyone used Dr. Elsey's precious cat ultra litter or world's best cat litter? Curious how it would compare to Tidy Cat or Arm & Hammer Clump & Seal?


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

I use Dr. Elsey's Precious Cat Ultra. It's the only litter I'll use, now XD I've tried many different clay litters over the years, and tried crystal litters, and some other crazy kinds.

I find the clumping clay litter to be the easiest to deal with, and Dr. Elsey's is almost dust-free. It's really a fantastic litter.

I personally don't think pine (or any wood-based, or grain-based, or organic-based) litter is entirely safe, as it provides a medium for bacteria to grow when moisture hits (i.e., cat urine). I know there aren't a lot of "scientific studies" about this, but there have been aflatoxins found in corn/grain litter bags before. I know a lot of owners use organic-based litter and love it, but I won't use it myself :}


----------



## Jake86 (Feb 15, 2016)

LakotaWolf - I am using Dr. Elsey's Precious Cat Ultra (only had my cat for about 2 months) and this is the only litter I used but I was just curious if the cheaper brands like Tidy Cat are any good, wouldn't hurt to save a couple dollars.


----------

